# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Heather Trott Exit - Murder Storyline

## alan45

_EastEnders_ star *Cheryl Fergison* is to leave the soap next year, it has been announced.

The actress's character Heather Trott will bow out from the BBC drama "in dramatic circumstances" in early 2012, _The Mirror_ reports.

An _EastEnders_ spokesperson told the newspaper: "We can confirm Cheryl Fergison will be leaving _EastEnders_ when her contract comes to its natural conclusion next year."

It is currently unclear whether Heather will be killed off in her exit storyline or if the door will be left open for the future. However, _EastEnders_ sources have promised a "fitting end" for the character.

"Heather's character has been hugely popular over the years, but the decision has been taken to cut her out of the show before viewers tire of her," one insider told the tabloid. 

"Cheryl will leave when her contract comes to an end, but it's set to be a dramatic exit which will see the character go out with a real bang."

Heather was initially introduced to _EastEnders_ in June 2007 as a guest, but she was later upgraded to a Walford regular.

Memorable moments for the character include her double act with Shirley Carter (Linda Henry) and the 'Who's The Daddy?' mystery surrounding her 2009 pregnancy.

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2011), Dutchgirl (18-09-2011), moonstorm (17-09-2011)

----------


## moonstorm

Poor Heather, I suppose someone has to go to make way for all these new Moons.

----------


## parkerman

> "Heather's character has been hugely popular over the years, but the decision has been taken to cut her out of the show before viewers tire of her,"


Perhaps they could apply that thinking to Phil.....oh no, too late.

----------

alan45 (17-09-2011), Siobhan (17-09-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

*Guess her Goat herder /shop keeper  husband will leave her now, that the CASH COW is gonna dry up...*

----------

alan45 (20-09-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah you got that right Jodi. Wonder what will happen to George if she dies.

----------


## Perdita

> Yeah you got that right Jodi. Wonder what will happen to George if she dies.


Shirley and Phil will take care of him, surely

----------


## Chloe O'brien

He will need to go and live with Darren.  EE made a huge mistake.  They should have made Phil the daddy and him and Shirley could bring him up as you say.

----------

tammyy2j (17-09-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> He will need to go and live with Darren.  EE made a huge mistake.  They should have made Phil the daddy and him and Shirley could bring him up as you say.


Totally agree with you!!

----------


## tammyy2j

She isnt the worst character I can think of worse (Jodie, Poppy, Denise, Lauren, Abi, and Lola)

I hope Heather gets a happy exit maybe George Michael comes and takes her away

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2011), Dutchgirl (18-09-2011), JustJodi (29-10-2011), lizann (20-09-2011), parkerman (18-09-2011), Siobhan (18-09-2011)

----------


## lizann

Shirley will be lost without her love their friendship

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Cheryl Fergison today released a short statement about her forthcoming departure from the soap on the official BBC website.

Last week, it was confirmed that the actress's character Heather Trott will bow out from the show in early 2012.

Speaking of her exit for the first time, Fergison commented: "I've had a wonderful time at EastEnders, it's been a privilege to be part of such an amazing programme and working alongside a fantastic group of people. 

"I'm really excited about exploring new opportunities."

The official site says that details of Heather's final storyline are being kept under wraps. However, it was previously reported that she will leave "in dramatic circumstances".

Heather was initially introduced to EastEnders in June 2007 as a guest, but she was later upgraded to a Walford regular.

----------


## megan999

> The official site says that details of Heather's final storyline are being kept under wraps. However, it was previously reported that she will leave "in dramatic circumstances".
> 
> Heather was initially introduced to EastEnders in June 2007 as a guest, but she was later upgraded to a Walford regular.


I'm sure her exit will be shocking and explosive  :Big Grin:  Maybe she moves in with Darren! I have enjoyed having her in Eastenders, and her friendships with Shirley and Dot.

----------


## Perdita

AXED EastEnder Cheryl Fergison has spoken of her shock at being given the boot â and revealed she's now set her sights on Strictly Come Dancing. 
Cheryl confessed she was left gutted and baffled when bosses gave her the shove last month after nearly five years as dopey Heather Trott. 

Speaking for the first time since her ejection, she told TV Biz: "I have to be honest, I was shocked when EastEnders told me they weren't renewing my contract. 

"I don't know why they did it. I love playing Heather, but I guess she is like Marmite â people either love her or hate her. 

"I want to thank everyone for not punching me." 

The 47-year-old actress said she was glad the BBC soap had given her five years of work. And she revealed she asked bosses not to tell her how her character will make her exit â as she feared she might blab. 

Cheryl said: "I said to them, 'Thank you for having me and please don't tell me how I go'. I know everyone's going to ask me and I won't be able to keep quiet, so I just want to find out when I get the script. I don't even want to know if I'll be killed or if the door will be left open." 

Cheryl is due to be written out at the start of next year and bosses are still deciding whether to kill her off or send her on her way in the back of a black cab. 

Either way they are promising a "dramatic" departure. Cheryl joked that she had some ideas: "I think Heather's exit should involve her running away to tour with George Michael. That should definitely happen. I'd also like her to romp with Jack before she goes. He's had everyone else in the Square so it's about time he had Heather!" 


Cheryl added: "I'd like them to write a spin-off show for her and Linda Henry (the actress who plays her Albert Square sidekick Shirley Carter). I love those characters." 

She revealed she hopes to bag a role in next year's series of the BBC's other flagship show â Strictly Come Dancing. 

Cheryl said: "Now I'd like to do other things, maybe some presenting, maybe Strictly. I think I'd be the Ann Widdecombe of the contest, but there's definitely no harm in trying." 

Ex-Tory MP Ann was a hit on the dance show last year. 

Cheryl also said she fancied trying her hand at comedy, adding: "I love doing comedy, so more of that would be great. I'd do stand-up but I don't think anyone would pay to see me." 

She said the highlight of her Enders stint was "having my own dressing room with my name on it. Or the canteen." 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...Fox-Trott.html

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Well it's nice to know that she's job hunting already. No offence to Cheryl but like so many soap stars reality tv shows is the only option.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I really liked Heather. Wonder how Shirl will cope?

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders character Heather Trott will be murdered, a report has claimed.

According to The Mirror, the Albert Square favourite will die in a shock twist in early 2012.

"Heather's life will change dramatically in the new year," a source claimed. "Things seem to be going brilliantly for a while. She has a new man in her life and there is even talk of marriage.

"But things soon take a dramatic turn for the worse and Heather ends up being killed in cold blood.

"Her exit will stun the Square and everyone is looking over their shoulder wondering who is responsible. Even when the killer emerges there will be *repercussions for years ahead."

Actress Cheryl Fergison revealed to the newspaper that she would prefer a lighter send-off, saying: "I'd like it to involve George Michael. He could take her on tour.

"She's had four years of struggles so it might be nice," the star added. "I don't mind, though - a big weepy would be interesting. I've had an amazing four years and it has been a privilege to be part of such an institution."

The 47-year-old was axed by producers in September after five years in the role.

----------


## parkerman

> "Heather's life will change dramatically in the new year," 
> 
>  Heather ends up being killed in cold blood.


Yes, that is quite a dramatic change!

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (15-11-2011), Dutchgirl (12-11-2011), evole (14-11-2011), Perdita (12-11-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

What about little George? Don't tell me he is send to Darren?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> What about little George? Don't tell me he is send to Darren?


See the writers were wrong.  They should have made Mr Beetroot George's dad and him and Shirley could bring him up.  I suppose killing Heather off means she can't ask to come back too EE like many ex cast members.

----------


## tammyy2j

> See the writers were wrong.  They should have made Mr Beetroot George's dad and him and Shirley could bring him up.  I suppose killing Heather off means she can't ask to come back too EE like many ex cast members.


Maybe his godparents Patrick or Shirley will take baby George 

I wouldnt mind seeing Heather return she is a better a character than some of the other useless and pointless characters who have returned

----------

JustJodi (14-11-2011)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> See the writers were wrong.  They should have made Mr Beetroot George's dad and him and Shirley could bring him up.  I suppose killing Heather off means she can't ask to come back too EE like many ex cast members.


I reckon that's why they're killing her off. And I somehow think George will end up with Shirley and Phil too, it just all seems to fit.

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps Phil and Shirley can make as good a job of bringing up George as they did with their own children...er...

----------


## alan45

> .  I suppose killing Heather off means she can't ask to come back too EE like many ex cast members.


. Come on Kath this is Deadenders we are talking about.  Death does not mean the end in Walford.  All you need is a couple of luvie scriptwriters, a bottle of chianti a plate of sushi and anything is possible.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> . Come on Kath this is Deadenders we are talking about.  Death does not mean the end in Walford.  All you need is a couple of luvie scriptwriters, a bottle of chianti a plate of sushi and anything is possible.


Yeah it's amazing what wonders you can create with a bottle of chianti.  They could bring her back as a differnt characters like on Drop dead Diva were we see a completely differnt character to the soap cast.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Perhaps Phil and Shirley can make as good a job of bringing up George as they did with their own children...er...


Shirley is suppose to get with Derek Branning if rumours are true 

Is Andrew (Rose's son) coming back for Heather?

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders producer Brian Kirkwood has promised a happy ending for Heather Trott.   ??? I thought she is going to be murdered? Is that a happy ending???
The cleaner - played by Cheryl Fergison - is due to leave the soap at the beginning of next year and Brian revealed to Inside Soap magazine she will find love with Rose's son Andrew, played by Ricky Grover.
He revealed: "Andrew Cotton - Rose's loveable son who we first met during the trip to Southend in the summer - is coming back to Albert Square to woo Heather.
"The pair are a match made in heaven - but that's all I'm going to say for the time being!"
Meanwhile, Brian hinted Sharon Rickman, played by Letitia Dean, could be returning to the Square.
He said: "My answer whenever this particular question came up always used to be that Ronnie Branning filled the role of 'quivery-lipped blonde' in Albert Square.
"But Ronnie has gone now, hasn't she?"

PA

----------


## parkerman

> "The pair are a match made in heaven..."


So, they are both going to die....

----------


## Dutchgirl

> So, they are both going to die....


I think you made a sharp observation there, haha. (like) Letitiae Dean can come back. I like her. I want to know what happened to her.

----------


## Kim

I was hoping she'd get a happy ending with Andrew after the things she's been through. I'm guessing he will have some involvement in her exit though since they've brought him back in.

----------


## tammyy2j

> EastEnders producer Brian Kirkwood has promised a happy ending for Heather Trott.   ??? I thought she is going to be murdered? Is that a happy ending???
> The cleaner - played by Cheryl Fergison - is due to leave the soap at the beginning of next year and Brian revealed to Inside Soap magazine she will find love with Rose's son Andrew, played by Ricky Grover.
> He revealed: "Andrew Cotton - Rose's loveable son who we first met during the trip to Southend in the summer - is coming back to Albert Square to woo Heather.
> "The pair are a match made in heaven - but that's all I'm going to say for the time being!"
> Meanwhile, Brian hinted Sharon Rickman, played by Letitia Dean, could be returning to the Square.
> He said: "My answer whenever this particular question came up always used to be that Ronnie Branning filled the role of 'quivery-lipped blonde' in Albert Square.
> "But Ronnie has gone now, hasn't she?"
> 
> PA


Does she not die now so?

----------


## sarah c

> I was hoping she'd get a happy ending with Andrew after the things she's been through. I'm guessing he will have some involvement in her exit though since they've brought him back in.


just speculating, but anyone think Andrew is 'very' inexperienced....and hence why he wont stay over the night with Hev?

----------


## Dazzle

> just speculating, but anyone think Andrew is 'very' inexperienced....and hence why he wont stay over the night with Hev?


That's the impression I got, too.

----------


## Perdita

> just speculating, but anyone think Andrew is 'very' inexperienced....and hence why he wont stay over the night with Hev?


I am thinking that too

----------


## sarah c

> I am thinking that too


and a nice way for Hev to find love I think....someone who will appreciate being with her....

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> just speculating, but anyone think Andrew is 'very' inexperienced....and hence why he wont stay over the night with Hev?


It looks that way I wanna see Heather happy

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Cheryl Fergison has revealed that her character Heather Trott "couldn't be happier" when Andrew Cotton proposes to her in an upcoming episode.

Andrew, played by Ricky Grover, starts to behave strangely later this month - but Heather is later thrilled to discover that it's because he has been secretly looking at engagement rings.

Fergison told All About Soap: "He tells Heather he has to go and fix Dot's leaky tap, but she discovers he's lying. Her mind goes into overdrive and she's convinced he must be involved in dodgy dealings. She's been let down so many times before, and her initial reaction is to fly off the handle."

"In the end, he proposes with a plastic washer from Dot's tap," she continued. "Heather's thrilled, though, and couldn't be happier - the ring could have been from a lucky-dip bag and she'd have still said yes. She can't believe her luck."

Fergison added that the couple are likely to have a budget wedding if their big day goes ahead.

"It will all be done on a shoestring, but they'll want it to look like the whole William-and-Kate affair," she said. "As for her dress, I'm sure with Mrs Branning and Mrs Cotton interfering, it could be anything from a lacy number to a meringue.

"Whatever they pick, it won't be very Heather-ish and it'll be completely out of her hands. She won't mind - as long as the family pull together to make it a special day, she'll be happy."

----------


## alan45

TROUBLED Ben Mitchell turns cold-blooded killer as he murders Heather Trott in a shock new EastEnders plot.
Viewers will see the teen leave hapless Hev's flat with his hands dripping in blood.

But no one spots Ben, and later his dad Phil tries to destroy the evidence.

The killing, after a row between Heather and Ben, spawns a new storyline between Phil and girlfriend Shirley. Devastated by the loss of her pal, she suspects his involvement.

Hev's bloody exit was filmed by actress Cheryl Fergison on Tuesday and characters in the frame for her killing will also include Darren Miller and Ian Beale.

Cheryl was devastated to be told her contract was not being renewed.

She then hoped for a heart-warming exit storyline â with an A-list cameo from her character's idol George Michael.

An EastEnders source said: "Heather's exit stuns the Square. Everyone is looking over their shoulder wondering who is responsible."

A show spokesman added: "Heather's life will go through various twists and turns over the next couple of months which will place numerous people in the frame."

Heather will be stunned when Andrew Cotton proposes to her â he also becomes a suspect.

Heather, who will be remembered for her headbands and love of cheese and karaoke, has a son George who was fathered by a then teenage Darren.

Cheryl's exit was cemented when bosses fell out with her over a newspaper story detailing her relationship with Moroccan toyboy lover Yassine Al-Jermini, 25.

They have since married and he has moved to Britain to live with her and her 12-year-old son Alex.

----------

Glen1 (20-01-2012), tammyy2j (20-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Ben Mitchell turns cold-blooded killer as he murders Heather Trott in a shock new EastEnders plot.


As there are already discussions on how and who murders her in the Heather Trotts Off thread, this does not come as as shock

----------


## parkerman

Does this mean:

a) Ben is leaving?
b) The soap police display their usual incompetence and are unable to track down the murderer?
c) Tracyluv's lawyer defends Ben and gets him off?

Answers on a postcard please....

----------

alan45 (20-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

> , this does not come as as shock







> The killing, after a row between Heather and Ben, spawns a new storyline between Phil and girlfriend Shirley. Devastated by the loss of her pal, she suspects his involvement.
> 
> Hev's bloody exit was filmed by actress Cheryl Fergison on Tuesday and characters in the frame for her killing will also include Darren Miller and Ian Beale.


Mmmmm

----------


## tammyy2j

So Darren returns

Shouldnt this be in the thread already opened about Heather's exit

----------


## alan45

> EastEnders' murder details revealed?
> Published Friday, Jan 20 2012, 10:11 GMT |


Yet again soapboards leads the way over DS

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Cheryl's exit was cemented when bosses fell out with her over a newspaper story detailing her relationship with Moroccan toyboy lover Yassine Al-Jermini, 25.


What has her relationship got to do with her losing her job? Has it in some way affected her work? I know we're all sceptical about the relationship but I don't see how it 'cemented' her leaving the show?

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

> What has her relationship got to do with her losing her job? Has it in some way affected her work? I know we're all sceptical about the relationship but I don't see how it 'cemented' her leaving the show?


 I think she slagged off the show as well.

Who could blame her

----------


## parkerman

> I think she slagged off the show as well.


Not the wisest thing to do if you want to keep your job!

There's an interesting little article in next week's Radio Times titled, "6 ways to leave a soap". No.1 is "In a coffin" It says, "Death is the favoured method of retiring a popular soap character...EastEnders has bumped off an alarming 93 characters in just under 27 years. There's no coming back from the grave - unless you're Dirty Den...some were killed off at the actors' request, while others have been dispatched, it's said, because the actors were a nightmare to work with."

The next four are "In a cab", "To chokey", "In a hurry", "On a plane".

No. 6 in the list of ways to leave is "Happy ever after" with the comment, "Hardly ever happens."

----------

alan45 (20-01-2012), megan999 (27-01-2012), Siobhan (20-01-2012), tammyy2j (31-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> Yet again soapboards leads the way over DS


Because DS post their spoilers from the daily newspapers a bit later in the day than you copy them in the middle of the night

----------


## alan45

> Because DS post their spoilers from the daily newspapers a bit later in the day than you copy them in the middle of the night


Only DS could get six different spoilers out of a small article in the Worksop Guardian

----------


## alan45

> Because DS post their spoilers from the daily newspapers a bit later in the day than you copy them in the middle of the night


 It saves you the bother of doing it when DS eventually do post them  :Big Grin: 

I only post in the middle of the night if I'm on night shift and things are quiet

----------


## Perdita

> It saves you the bother of doing it when DS eventually do post them


why, thank you  :Big Grin:

----------

alan45 (20-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

> why, thank you


 Just returning the favour. You save me from getting up at 0545 am  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> TROUBLED Ben Mitchell turns cold-blooded killer as he murders Heather Trott in a shock new EastEnders plot.
> Viewers will see the teen leave hapless Hev's flat with his hands dripping in blood.
> 
> But no one spots Ben, and later his dad Phil tries to destroy the evidence.
> 
> The killing, after a row between Heather and Ben, spawns a new storyline between Phil and girlfriend Shirley. Devastated by the loss of her pal, she suspects his involvement.
> 
> Hev's bloody exit was filmed by actress Cheryl Fergison on Tuesday and characters in the frame for her killing will also include Darren Miller and Ian Beale.
> 
> ...


Is he going to be serial killer they are a few he could kill off for me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Cheryl Fergison has warned that there will be significant tension ahead between Andrew Cotton and Shirley Carter in upcoming episodes.

The actress's character Heather Trott excitedly agrees to marry boyfriend Andrew (Ricky Grover) when he pops the question unexpectedly next week - but her best friend Shirley (Linda Henry) may take longer to warm to him.

In an interview with Inside Soap, Fergison admitted that Heather is taking a risk by making a commitment to Andrew as he has already shown a darker side.

"Heather has put her trust in Andrew in a very short space of time. Recently she walked into the cafÃ© to see Andrew turn over a table in anger, so she knows he has a temper," Fergison explained.

"But Heather really wants things to work out. She's aware there are alarm bells ringing, and whereas in the past she would have totally ignored them, she's more wary these days. But when better things override that and he's her lovely Andrew again, it's all fine."

Revealing Shirley's take on the situation, she continued: "There has always been friction between Shirley and whichever man Heather gets involved with. I think she was even jealous of baby George when he was born.

"That means there'll be serious sparks as the friction between Andrew and Shirley grows. We're talking fire and brimstone! And that's going to bring out this other side of Andrew once more."

EastEnders fans will see Heather depart the show in a few weeks' time - as announced by bosses last year.

----------


## alan45

CHERYL Fergison vowed to come back and haunt EastEnders after bosses refused to let her play Heather Trott's final scenes. 
They were deemed "too violent" for the actress and a male stunt double was used instead.  :Big Grin:   Im saying nothinThe Sun exclusively revealed Heather would be killed by Ben Mitchell(Joshua Pascoe). 

And as Cheryl watched Heather's grisly exit, she told EastEnders pals: "It's my last scene and I'm not even in it! 

"I'm going to come back to haunt EastEnders as a ghost." 

It was another bitter blow for the star. She had wanted her popular character to have a heart-warming exit and was upset when it was decided to kill off Heather. 

Cheryl's departure was cemented when bosses fell out with her over a newspaper story detailing her relationship with Moroccan toyboy lover Yassine Al-Jermoni, 25. 

They have since married and Yassine has moved to Britain to live with Cheryl and 12-year-old son Alex. 

Meanwhile, a senior member of the show's backroom staff has been sacked for criticising the soap and posting personal details of the cast online. 

After a delay in filming, the "first assistant" moaned on Twitter: "Another day's schedule screwed." 

He also uploaded details of the show's "call sheet" which revealed phone numbers and sensitive information about the stars and colleagues. 

A spokeswoman for EastEnders said: "We never comment on individual staff matters. 

"However, appropriate action will be taken against anyone found in breach of their BBC contract."

----------


## parkerman

> CHERYL Fergison vowed to come back and haunt EastEnders after bosses refused to let her play Heather Trott's final scenes. 
> They were deemed "too violent" for the actress and a male stunt double was used instead.   Im saying nothinThe Sun exclusively revealed Heather would be killed by Ben Mitchell(Joshua Pascoe). 
> 
> And as Cheryl watched Heather's grisly exit, she told EastEnders pals: "It's my last scene and I'm not even in it!


Perhaps they got the actor from Harry Hill's TV Burp....?

----------

Siobhan (27-01-2012), tammyy2j (27-01-2012)

----------


## megan999

> The next four are "In a cab", "To chokey", "In a hurry", "On a plane".
> 
> No. 6 in the list of ways to leave is "Happy ever after" with the comment, "Hardly ever happens."


Parkerman, what does "To chokey" mean?

----------


## Perdita

> Parkerman, what does "To chokey" mean?


Think he means the Big House as Jim McDonald would call it or prison

----------

megan999 (30-01-2012)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think once Heather departs the square it will be the last we see of Cheryl unless it's on a reality show.  I  think given the recent activites in her private life she will find it difficult to secure any future acting roles.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Perhaps they got the actor from Harry Hill's TV Burp....?


I was thinking that too!  :Big Grin: 

Pity it's not a happy ending for her though.  Don't like the sound of this violent ending.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## parkerman

> Parkerman, what does "To chokey" mean?


What Perdy said.

----------

Perdita (28-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders actress Cheryl Fergison has revealed she would love to head to Downton Abbey now she is leaving Albert Square.
The soap star - who has played Heather Trott for nearly five years - is leaving the show soon, and thinks her CV is just right for a part in the ITV costume drama.
Cheryl told Inside Soap magazine: "I'd really love to be in Downton Abbey.
"Before I got EastEnders I used to do lots of 'under stairs' roles, but perhaps I could go upstairs this time and prance around a bit. I'd love to do all that."
Heather will have a step towards a happy ending on the soap, as Dot's nephew Andrew Cotton is set to propose to the single mum. But it has also been reported that Heather's exit will see her murdered by angry teen Ben Mitchell.
Cheryl said: "I've watched EastEnders since the day it started when I was student in Manchester.
"I've loved being here and every minute of playing Heather.
"But now I can do anything I want, so it's really exciting. If I could have a wish list I'd love to go to Morocco and do documentaries with my husband, Yassine."
Just like Heather, Cheryl had her own whirlwind romance and married toyboy Yassine Al-Jermoni last year.

PA

----------


## Glen1

What activities in her private life warranted her getting the sack, I know she got married and he moved to the UK. Why did this get up Bryan Kirkwoods nose ?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> What activities in her private life warranted her getting the sack, I know she got married and he moved to the UK. Why did this get up Bryan Kirkwoods nose ?


So getting the sach because people have a private life. If they haven't comitted a crime or what so ever.

----------


## Glen1

> So getting the sach because people have a private life. If they haven't comitted a crime or what so ever.


Totally agree Dutchgirl. That's what I don't understand, Thought she added a bit of balance to the show so why get rid of her ,it seems she didn't want to leave. Her private life is her own business can't see how that would make a difference to Deadenders.

----------


## Siobhan

I thought it was said that she also slagged off the show at one stage too

----------

Glen1 (31-01-2012)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I thought it was said that she also slagged off the show at one stage too


Well they say never bite the hand that feeds you....

----------


## tammyy2j

It is a shame that Ben kills her as they have a quiet a nice friendship and I'd like to see Heather have a happy ending with Andrew and George

----------

lizann (12-03-2012), megan999 (10-02-2012), Ruffed_lemur (10-02-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> It is a shame that Ben kills her as they have a quiet a nice friendship and I'd like to see Heather have a happy ending with Andrew and George


Me too.

----------


## lizann

> I thought it was said that she also slagged off the show at one stage too


How many of EE actors have slagged it off in the past and are still brought back, Patsy Palmer and Jessie Wallace did for sure

----------


## Dutchgirl

So Heather will defenitely be murdered by Ben? Because we saw a scary side to Andrew this week.

----------


## JustJodi

> So Heather will defenitely be murdered by Ben? Because we saw a scary side to Andrew this week.


*I agree with you DG  cos I said it in another post that was ignored, I think Andrew will probably murder Heather, in fit of jealousy, don't think Ben will do it. Andrew was not hired to be on full time was he ??? But Ben is too wrapped up in his Dads story line to be dragged off for Heathers murder,, hmmm I can also see a story in this too   father and son in the lock up  both in for murder ...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

----------


## tammyy2j

> So Heather will defenitely be murdered by Ben? Because we saw a scary side to Andrew this week.


Andrew will probably be the prime suspect in Heather's death no one would suspect Ben of killing her and Andrew seems to have history with his temper and anger issues

----------


## alan45

EastEnders character Andrew Cotton will be accused of murdering fiancÃ©e Heather Trott, it has been reported.

Heather, played by Cheryl Fergison, will be killed by Ben Mitchell during a heated argument next month, but police will suspect the wrong man.



Â© WENN / Lia Toby


Ben confesses his crime to dad Phil, who keeps an eye on the police investigation and persuades his son to keep quiet.

"Heather's murder is the next really big storyline coming up - and it's going to be huge. Everyone was desperate to keep the fact that it's Ben who kills her under wraps because it's all pointing towards Andrew," a source told the Daily Star Sunday.

"He's been getting more controlling and possessive over the last few weeks and has a bad temper.

"So even though it's Ben who kills her, the police and everyone else on Albert Square believe it was Andrew. It's a terrible crime that sends shockwaves through the Square."

It was announced last year that Fergison would be leaving EastEnders after five years.

She filmed her final scenes last month and her co-stars will film Heather's funeral this week.

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2012), Glen1 (26-02-2012), kaz21 (26-02-2012), sarah c (26-02-2012), tammyy2j (28-02-2012)

----------


## LostVoodoo

did we ever find out anything about Andrew's past. when he kicked off at Heather his mum said something like 'i don't want anything to happen again' - are we thinking he might have a police record for violence or anything?

----------


## Dazzle

> did we ever find out anything about Andrew's past. when he kicked off at Heather his mum said something like 'i don't want anything to happen again' - are we thinking he might have a police record for violence or anything?


The police investigation will probably bring any past violence to light.

----------


## nickyzfan

no doubt this will drag on

----------


## alan45

Over on EastEnders, heartbreaking scenes lie ahead as Shirley Carter is left devastated by the death of her best friend Heather Trott.

As first reported some time ago, Heather meets a tragic end later this month as Ben Mitchell kills her during a furious showdown at her flat.

The drama begins when DCI Marsden is given cause to question Ben's statement regarding Stella's death, which leads to the troubled teen being charged with perverting the course of justice. Phil's release is then immediately ordered as the case against him has fallen apart.

As Ben wonders who informed Marsden of his deceit, Heather is at the top of his suspect list - so he storms round to her flat to furiously confront her. Jay soon arrives to calm things, but the situation escalates as Ben starts ransacking Heather's home - looking for the money that Dot gave to her so that he can use it to run away before Phil arrives back.

When Heather tries to stop Ben, he lashes out in a moment of fear and desperation - grabbing a picture frame and hitting her hard over the back of the head with it. As Heather falls backwards, she hits her head on the kitchen worktop - and Ben and Jay are horrified to see that she is dead.

A sickened Phil (Steve McFadden) later helps Ben to cover up the crime, faking a burglary at Heather's flat, destroying evidence and leaving the scene. 

Later, when Shirley (Linda Henry) finds Heather dead at the flat, she's distraught - and it's Phil who's left to comfort her, feeling torn by what he knows. Can Phil, Jay and Ben maintain their momentous lie?


Â© BBC

EastEnders airs these scenes on Wednesday, March 21 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (12-03-2012), lizann (12-03-2012), tammyy2j (11-03-2012)

----------


## R&JFan

That picture looks heartbreaking. I still can't believe its Ben

----------


## sarah c

> That picture looks heartbreaking. I still can't believe its Ben


interesting to see how he hits her over the back of her head....and she falls backwards hitting the back of her head!

----------


## R&JFan

Ohh yes I didn't notice that. Typo or a big mistake by the writers  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

> interesting to see how he hits her over the back of her head....and she falls backwards hitting the back of her head!


What's wrong with that? If you hit someone over the back of the head they are quite likely to fall backwards.

----------


## sarah c

> What's wrong with that? If you hit someone over the back of the head they are quite likely to fall backwards.


you think?

I would expect momentum to spring into action and for them to stagger forwards?

----------


## parkerman

> you think?
> 
> I would expect momentum to spring into action and for them to stagger forwards?


It would depend on the angle of the blow and the strength behind it, but, until we see how it's done, I don't think you can say the scriptwriters have made a mistake.

----------


## sarah c

> It would depend on the angle of the blow and the strength behind it, but, until we see how it's done, I don't think you can say the scriptwriters have made a mistake.


no true, but by applying basic physics, my first thought when I read hit from behind etc, was 'how are they going to pull that one off?'

----------


## tammyy2j

Isnt it Ian who tells Marsden that Ben is lying I think

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Cheryl Fergison has admitted that bidding farewell to the soap was an "emotional" experience.

The actress recently filmed her final scenes as Heather Trott, who meets a tragic end later this month as she is killed by troubled teen Ben Mitchell (Joshua Pascoe).

Fergison reflected on her Walford exit while speaking to Red Carpet News TV at the season two premiere of House of Anubis yesterday (March 11), confirming that her fellow cast members threw her a leaving party.

"I've actually finished at EastEnders now - I finished filming about three weeks ago," she explained. "You'll see the results of that on the 19th.

"The send-off was very emotional and we had a great party. It was lovely to see everybody. I'm just going to miss it, because it's a great family show. But onwards and upwards." 

She added: "Working with Linda Henry who plays Shirley has been an amazing experience, [she's] a very close friend. I've made some really good friends.

"Keep watching and thank you very much for all of your support over the years. Keep an eye out for other stuff that I do."

Fergison's EastEnders departure was announced last September.

----------


## lizann

> So Heather will defenitely be murdered by Ben? Because we saw a scary side to Andrew this week.


Ben kills her and Andrew gets blamed and charged with it

----------


## Perdita

Heather Trott's EastEnders exit has been given a video preview by BBC bosses.

The Albert Square favourite, played by Cheryl Fergison since 2007, will be killed by Ben Mitchell (Joshua Pascoe) after a heated fight next Monday.

Being shown on BBC One from tonight onwards, the clip features heartbroken best friend Shirley Carter (Linda Henry) after hearing the devastating news.




FiancÃ© Andrew Carter (Ricky Grover) will initially be accused of the murder, while the real culprit is protected by his father Phil (Steve McFadden).

Actress Fergison recently admitted that bidding farewell to the soap was an "emotional" experience.

----------

Dazzle (13-03-2012), Glen1 (13-03-2012), Siobhan (13-03-2012), tammyy2j (13-03-2012)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders hardman Phil Mitchell embarks on a desperate attempt to protect son Ben next week after the troubled teenager kills Heather Trott.

As first reported earlier this year, Heather (Cheryl Fergison) will soon meet a tragic end as Ben (Joshua Pascoe) turns violent at her flat, believing that she's responsible for DCI Marsden discovering that he lied about Phil and Stella.

Heather's final scene sees Ben lash out at her in a moment of fear and desperation, picking up a picture frame and hitting her hard over the side of the head with it. 

As Ben and Jay (Jamie Borthwick) watch on in horror, the mum-of-one then falls backwards, hits her head on her kitchen worktop and is left lying dead on the floor.

When Phil stumbles upon the disturbing scene after being released from prison, he decides that he has to protect his twisted son and goes all-out to conceal the crime.


Â© BBC Pictures


Â© BBC Pictures




Â© BBC


Thinking quickly, Phil fakes a burglary at Heather's home and takes away all evidence which links to Ben and Jay. He's also forced to leave Heather's young son George lying asleep in his bed at the flat.

Phil then comes up with a cover story for Ben and Jay, ordering them to claim that they've been busy working on a car at The Arches all night. Additionally, he arranges for the boys to burn their clothes, while the all-important picture frame - which contains a happy photo of Heather and Shirley - is dumped in the canal.

However, it seems that Ben is already scheming as he deliberately conceals Jay's hoodie, not wanting it to be destroyed with the other items of clothing…

When Shirley (Linda Henry) later finds Heather's dead body at the flat, a police investigation is launched - and Ben and Jay are among those who need to be quizzed to eliminate them from the enquiry.


Â© BBC



Â© BBC



Â© BBC


While Ben seems eerily calm, a tormented Jay is traumatised by the entire situation. As the pair are led away for separate questioning, can they really maintain their lies?

To make matters worse for Phil, the police are also starting to suspect that the burglary at Heather's flat was faked. Is his cover-up already in jeopardy?

EastEnders airs Heather's dramatic exit and its fallout all next week on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2012), Glen1 (13-03-2012), tammyy2j (13-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Ben will frame Jay at some stage as he kept the hoodie

----------


## R&JFan

So it will seem.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Steve McFadden has revealed that he is thrilled to be involved in Heather Trott's tragic exit, hailing it as one of his best storylines yet.

The actor's character Phil Mitchell embarks on a desperate cover-up next week after his troubled son Ben (Joshua Pascoe) kills Heather during a furious argument at her flat.

Even though Heather was the best friend of his partner Shirley Carter (Linda Henry), Phil decides that he must put his own flesh and blood first - doing everything he can to help Ben and hiding the truth from Shirley.



McFadden told Inside Soap: "I would say that this is one of the best storylines I've ever been involved in - and I've been here a long time. 

"When we first got the scripts, I said to Josh, 'There's a scale of one to 10 when you get a storyline here, and this is a 10. So roll up your sleeves, because you've got a lot of work coming your way. It could be great if we get it right'. And I think we are getting it right."

The 52-year-old said that he would be "sad" if Phil and Shirley split up as the story progresses. 

"Phil and Shirley are great together - they're a match made in heaven," he explained. "But they split up and then they get back together again - that see-sawing always goes on, and if you want to have a career in soap, I think you have to embrace that rather than bemoan it."

McFadden also confirmed that he is planning to keep in touch with Cheryl Fergison, who played Heather, as they became good friends on set.

----------


## parkerman

> "Phil and Shirley are great together - they're a match made in heaven,"


I could think of another place....

----------

JustJodi (14-03-2012), Siobhan (14-03-2012)

----------


## lizann

How the hell could Shirley forgive Phil and Ben when she finds out the truth which I hope dont drag on for a long time

----------

Glen1 (14-03-2012), tammyy2j (16-03-2012)

----------


## Glen1

> How the hell could Shirley forgive Phil and Ben when she finds out the truth which I hope dont drag on for a long time


I agree lizann but it looks like Ben will drop Jay in it and probably Phil eventually, I would not be surprised to see this storyline run till the end of the year. It surely must only finish when Ben leaves the show, assuming he gets caught?

----------


## JustJodi

> I agree lizann but it looks like Ben will drop Jay in it and probably Phil eventually, I would not be surprised to see this storyline run till the end of the year. It surely must only finish when Ben leaves the show, assuming he gets caught?


*The nasty toe rag should get caught .. and let him leave the show,, I am really sick of this Ben ...give us a new one who can act
*[/B]

----------

Glen1 (14-03-2012), lizann (15-03-2012), Siobhan (14-03-2012), tammyy2j (16-03-2012)

----------


## Glen1

> *The nasty toe rag should get caught .. and let him leave the show,, I am really sick of this Ben ...give us a new one who can act
> *[/B]


Yeh , pity Hev has left, should have had Ben attempting to hit her and Hev wacking the little slime ball instead. in self defence. imo there was more value in keeping Hev than psycho Ben.

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2012), JustJodi (15-03-2012), tammyy2j (16-03-2012)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Steve McFadden has revealed that Phil Mitchell manages to hear how Heather Trott died.

When Ben (Joshua Pascoe) paid his fateful visit, Heather (Cheryl Fergison) was leaving a voicemail message on the answer machine of best friend Shirley Carter (Linda Henry).


Â© BBC

> 'EastEnders' death aftermath: Full spoilers revealed

Of how Phil tries to cover up the murder to protect his son, McFadden told What's on TV: "He manages to get hold of Shirley's phone and delete the message without her realising. 

"He has to because Heather was on the phone when she answered the door to Ben, so the message machine had recorded everything. Hearing it sickens Phil."

"Family is everything to him," McFadden continued. "First he fakes a burglary, then he destroys the evidence. He gets Ben to throw away the murder weapon - the frame he hit Heather with. 

"Then he finds Jay and gets both boys to change their clothes. He burns them so there is no trace of blood on either of them. Then he creates an alibi for them.


Â© BBC

> 'EastEnders' exit was emotional, says Cheryl Fergison

"This is a story of loyalty and betrayal - his love of Ben is what forces him to be disloyal to the love of his life, Shirley."

McFadden recently lauded Heather's exit storyline as "one of the best" he has "ever been involved in" since joining the Albert Square soap in 1988.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders actress Linda Henry has paid tribute to former co-star Cheryl Fergison, praising her portrayal of kind-hearted Heather Trott.

Fergison filmed her final scenes for the soap a few weeks ago, and viewers will see Heather meet a tragic end in Monday night's (March 19) episode.

Henry, who plays Heather's best friend Shirley Carter, shares her memories of working with Fergison during an interview on upcoming BBC Three special EastEnders Revealed: The Murder.

"The public took to [Heather] immediately," Henry explained. "It could have been a one-dimensional role, but Cheryl has brought so many different layers to Heather. I don't think there is anyone who could have played Heather like Cheryl."

She continued: "We just immediately, and I'm not just saying this, clicked."

Monday's episode sees troubled teenager Ben Mitchell (Joshua Pascoe) kill Heather during a furious showdown at her flat. However, Fergison stayed on set for the aftermath scenes, which air across the rest of the week.

Henry confirmed: "Cheryl decided to play the corpse, because she knew how much that meant to us and how much we would relate to seeing her there."

In the hours following Heather's death, Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden) tries to cover up his son's involvement in the tragedy - concealing the truth from partner Shirley.

Executive producer Bryan Kirkwood told EastEnders Revealed that Heather's exit sparks "an enormous storyline that is going to rumble on for quite some time".

He added: "When Shirley finds out, there's going to be a nuclear reaction. Phil always wanted Ben to be a Mitchell and now he's got what he wanted in the worst possible fashion, so I think Phil is going to regret ever saying those words to his son."

EastEnders Revealed: The Murder airs on Thursday, March 22 at 8pm on BBC Three. The show features interviews with Cheryl Fergison, Linda Henry, Steve McFadden, Jamie Borthwick and Bryan Kirkwood among others.

----------


## Brucie

Two benefits from Heather's demise.
1. Harry Hill surely has to drop his stupid, cruel and unfunny "Heather from Eastenders" skits.
2. Lisa Reilly now has some competition when scripts call for a Thirtysomething " larger than life" female character. Hopefully, in future, producers employing her will give Cheryl Fergison's characters the benefit of brain cells, unlike their Eastenders counterparts.

----------

Dazzle (18-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> This is a story of loyalty and betrayal - his love of Ben is what forces him to be disloyal to the love of his life, Shirley."
> 
> McFadden recently lauded Heather's exit storyline as "one of the best" he has "ever been involved in" since joining the Albert Square soap in 1988.


I thought Sharon and booze was the love of Phil's life  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

EastEnders actress Linda Henry has paid tribute to former co-star Cheryl Fergison, praising her portrayal of kind-hearted Heather Trott.

Fergison filmed her final scenes for the soap a few weeks ago, and viewers will see Heather meet a tragic end in Monday night's (March 19) episode.

Henry, who plays Heather's best friend Shirley Carter, shares her memories of working with Fergison during an interview on upcoming BBC Three special EastEnders Revealed: The Murder.


"The public took to [Heather] immediately," Henry explained. "It could have been a one-dimensional role, but Cheryl has brought so many different layers to Heather. I don't think there is anyone who could have played Heather like Cheryl."

She continued: "We just immediately, and I'm not just saying this, clicked."

Monday's episode sees troubled teenager Ben Mitchell (Joshua Pascoe) kill Heather during a furious showdown at her flat. However, Fergison stayed on set for the aftermath scenes, which air across the rest of the week.

Henry confirmed: "Cheryl decided to play the corpse, because she knew how much that meant to us and how much we would relate to seeing her there."

In the hours following Heather's death, Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden) tries to cover up his son's involvement in the tragedy - concealing the truth from partner Shirley.


Executive producer Bryan Kirkwood told EastEnders Revealed that Heather's exit sparks "an enormous storyline that is going to rumble on for quite some time".

He added: "When Shirley finds out, there's going to be a nuclear reaction. Phil always wanted Ben to be a Mitchell and now he's got what he wanted in the worst possible fashion, so I think Phil is going to regret ever saying those words to his son."

EastEnders Revealed: The Murder airs on Thursday, March 22 at 8pm on BBC Three. The show features interviews with Cheryl Fergison, Linda Henry, Steve McFadden, Jamie Borthwick and Bryan Kirkwood among others.

----------

megan999 (16-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Cheryl Fergison has revealed that she is keen for fans to see her real-life personality after bowing out from her role as Heather Trott.

The actress recently filmed her final scenes as Heather, who exits the soap tonight (March 19) in tragic circumstances.

Fergison last week expressed an interest in appearing on a reality TV show, and today told Loose Women that a programme like Celebrity Big Brother could be the ideal way to show the real her.

Discussing the reality genre, she explained: "Do you know what, I would not say no to any of this kind of thing. I think it's important that people see who you are. 

"If people know who you are, it's warts and all, like [my] snoring. Honestly, I had to move a tent in a field once because somebody told me it was that bad. I was camping with a friend, and then three days later they said, 'Could you just move your tent up to the other end of the field?' It was that bad!"

Heather's EastEnders departure storyline sees her killed by Ben Mitchell (Joshua Pascoe) after an argument at her flat spirals out of control.

Fergison commented: "It's a cracker - literally! It's all going to go horribly wrong. It's no secret that I get bumped off tonight, let's put it that way. There'll be no coming back in a taxi.

"Do you know what, it's been brilliant - playing Heather for the last five years has been amazing. I've had a brilliant time at EastEnders - you make some brilliant friends. Steve McFadden, who plays Phil, and Linda Henry, who plays Shirley, are like my brother and sister in real life. So it's fantastic, I've had a great time there."

The 48-year-old also vowed to carry on watching EastEnders as she is a long-term fan.

She said: "Of course I'll carry on watching. Everybody else should carry on watching, because it's a cracking, cracking show. I'm going to miss Hev and I'm going to miss all the people there, but thank you so much for supporting me, I'm really humbled by it."

EastEnders airs Heather's final episode tonight at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## parkerman

> It's no secret that I get bumped off tonight, let's put it that way. There'll be no coming back in a taxi.


Why not? This is EastEnders after all!

----------


## alan45

EastEnders hardman Phil Mitchell faces a hellish return to Albert Square in tonight's (March 20) episode of the soap.

Phil (Steve McFadden) is feeling hugely relieved following his release from prison, and is ready for a showdown with Ben (Joshua Pascoe) this evening.

However, when Phil comes face-to-face with his twisted son at Heather's flat, he's left sickened as he discovers that Ben has killed the kind-hearted mum-of-one.

When Ben begs his father for help, Phil reluctantly embarks on a desperate cover-up of the crime - faking a burglary at the flat, destroying evidence and leaving young George lying in his bed.

Returning home to the Mitchell house, Phil must then pretend that everything is fine as Shirley (Linda Henry) and the rest of his loved ones celebrate his release. Can Phil maintain the lie?


Â© BBC

EastEnders airs tonight at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Jean Slater sparks a Queen Vic showdown next week after organising a Heather Trott tribute evening at the pub.

The story begins as Jean (Gillian Wright) is left distraught when Alfie (Shane Richie) suddenly sacks her, in desperate need of a way to cut costs. However, Alfie is startled by how upset Jean gets and quickly re-hires her as Events Manager.

Embracing her new title, Jean decides to host an '80s-themed party at the pub in memory of Heather - wanting to reflect the Walford favourite's fun side.

Although Alfie and Roxy (Rita Simons) warn that the event should be kept low-key to avoid upsetting Shirley, Jean is determined to do things her way and starts creating promotional flyers.

When the big day arrives, a number of local residents are in attendance to celebrate Heather's life. However, Shirley (Linda Henry) turns up and is furious at what she sees, accusing everyone of laughing at Heather.


Â© BBC



Â© BBC


Turning the music off, Shirley ends up in an argument with both Mandy (Nicola Stapleton) and Dot (June Brown) - claiming that they're no friends of Heather.

As Dot insists that the celebration is what Heather would have wanted, will grief-stricken Shirley back down?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Friday, March 30 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## parkerman

So, after our earlier discussion, Ben didn't hit her on the back of the head after all....

----------


## sarah c

> So, after our earlier discussion, Ben didn't hit her on the back of the head after all....


no he did not, whoever wrote the original spoiler was not looking!!

----------

parkerman (20-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders star Cheryl Fergison has admitted that she was tearful when she first heard that her character Heather Trott would be killed off.

Show bosses broke the news to the actress late last year, but in a coincidence, it was on the same day that she was celebrating after hearing that her Moroccan husband Yassine Al-Jermoni had been granted a visa to live in Britain.

Fergison, speaking in a new interview with Best magazine, explained: "It was a bittersweet day. What you get with one hand, you get taken away with another!

"When they told me Heather was for the chop, [they] had to get me a tissue. Sometimes a character is sacrificed to make other stories work. I get it. I knew it was going to come, but it was still a shock."

The 48-year-old added that her most emotional moment came when she cleared out her dressing room after filming her final scenes earlier this year.

"There were lots of tears and I was scared about the future," she confessed. "I've turned down a couple of things I didn't think were quite right for me. I'd love to do some documentaries about Morocco with my husband and I'd like to do some more theatre."

EastEnders fans saw Heather's final episode last night (March 19) as she was killed by twisted teen Ben Mitchell.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Steve McFadden has admitted that his character Phil Mitchell only feels "a mild amount of guilt" when Andrew Cotton finds himself in the frame for Heather Trott's murder.

Phil launches a desperate attempt to protect his son Ben (Joshua Pascoe) in the coming days after discovering that the twisted teenager has killed Heather.

To Phil's relief, Andrew (Ricky Grover) soon becomes the police's prime suspect as they investigate the case.

McFadden told Inside Soap: "While the police are going after Andrew, they're not going after Ben. Phil does feel a mild amount of guilt, but Andrew's just collateral damage as far as he's concerned.

"Phil knows that Andrew will probably be set free - after all, he isn't actually a murderer - and as long as the spotlight is off Ben, everything's fine in his book."

Phil faces more pressure next week after trying to destroy Jay's (Jamie Borthwick) blue hooded top from the night of the murder - only for Patrick Trueman (Rudolph Walker) to find it half-burnt and hand it over to the police.

As all of the guests at Andrew's stag night wore the same hoodies, the authorities quickly realise that they have a new lead.

McFadden added: "The police are trying to find out which of the stag party attendees doesn't have their hoody any more. Phil ends up nicking Billy's and using it to replace Jay's. But in the process of helping out Jay, he implicates Billy."

----------

lizann (21-03-2012)

----------


## walsh2509

you could see ben's mind turning over in Ev's flat , I'm going pin his on someone, my dad / gave roxy a hug and left blood on her coat.

----------


## JustJodi

> you could see ben's mind turning over in Ev's flat , I'm going pin his on someone, my dad / gave roxy a hug and left blood on her coat.


He took Roxy's coat and threw it in the washer,, evidence gone now

----------


## lizann

Ben should set Phil for it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

When the truth does come out wont Phil and Jay also go down for helping cover it up?

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders star Cheryl Fergison has admitted that playing Heather Trott's post-death scenes was a tricky task.

Heather was killed off on Monday night (March 19) as twisted Ben Mitchell (Joshua Pascoe) attacked her, but Fergison remained in place on set for all of the aftermath scenes at the mum-of-one's flat.

Fergison today (March 21) told Radio 1: "It was a dream way to go. When you're told you'll be leaving the show it's upsetting, but it's a dream storyline. I watched it last night. 

"Obviously when I played a corpse, I didn't see any of it - what was going on around me. It's hard, because you don't know when to breathe as you don't know when the cameras are on you! I was lying there for hours so it is hard, but I watched it last night and I'm so pleased with the end results. The aftermath is cracking, so stay tuned in." 

Fergison added that she was touched by the support she received from colleagues past and present after filming Heather's final scenes.

"I did my final scene and suddenly the studio filled with people," she explained. "It was incredible, the number of people who came to say goodbye. Linda [Henry] had arranged a surprise party - Barbara Windsor and Pam St Clement turned up. It was amazing. For the first time, I walked into a room and didn't speak for about 15 minutes. To see all these faces - it was a room full of love."

EastEnders continues tonight (March 21) at 7.30pm on BBC One as Shirley discovers that Heather is dead.

----------


## walsh2509

> He took Roxy's coat and threw it in the washer,, evidence gone now



     Nnever noticed that,  but by the look of it Phil only had 1 glove on when cleaning up , and he put the bloody photo frame and bloody rag-cloth in His holdall ..

----------


## tammyy2j

> Nnever noticed that,  but by the look of it Phil only had 1 glove on when cleaning up , and he put the bloody photo frame and bloody rag-cloth in His holdall ..


Phil gave the photoframe to Ben to throw in the canal and burnt the dish cloth and Ben's shirt in the arches in a barrel 

I hope Shirley starts to look into her deleted voicemail from Hev as the whole death was on that I believe

----------


## Glen1

> Nnever noticed that,  but by the look of it Phil only had 1 glove on when cleaning up , and he put the bloody photo frame and bloody rag-cloth in His holdall ..


I think Phil pulled his jumper sleeves over his hands, but he touched a load of things when he first went into the flat. Wonder how this storyline will keep going, Jay's sure to tell Billy.

----------


## lizann

Jay and Shirley's acting is very good in this storyline Ben is an evil little toad

----------


## Perdita

Actress Cheryl Fergison has spoken of her devastation at her character Heather Trott being axed from EastEnders.
But at least the lovable personality has been sent off in style, if the latest pictures of her funeral are anything to go by.
The karaoke-loving character, who was killed by Ben Mitchell on the show, was given a fond farewell as the stars of Albert Square turned out to see her pink coffin buried into the ground.



Her final journey: Cheryl Fergison's character Heather Trott was sent off in style in a pink coffin as the EastEnders cast filmed her funeral scenes
Castmembers including Phil Mitchell, played by Steve McFadden, were among the mourners who were spotted filming the scenes at a church in north London earlier today.

The bright pink coffin was seen being carried into the venue with a large bunch of colourful flowers placed on top after it was carried out of a white hearse.
And it appeared to be a busy day for the cast and crew as they were spotted taking breaks in between filming the emotional scenes.
McFadden was seen talking and texting on his mobile while other stars took a seat as the cameramen put everything in place.
And Joshua Pascoe, who plays Ben Mitchell in the soap, was also seen on set, despite his character causing Heather's demise by lashing out at her and hitting her on the head.
And although she has admitted she knew it was inevitable, Cheryl has spoken of her upset following the axe.
She told Best magazine: 'When they told me Heather was for the chop, (the boss) had to get me a tissue.
Sometimes a character is sacrificed to make other stories work. I get it. I knew it was going to come but it was still a shock.'


Emotional scenes: The cast showed up to a church in north London to shoot the scenes after Heather was killed off


Graveyard shot: Steve McFadden, who plays Phil Mitchell, was on hand to act out the funeral scenes


In character: Phil Mitchell's son Ben killed Heather when he lashed out and hit her on the head
And it appears she will be missed by her castmates on set.
Ricky Grover, who played Trott's fiancÃ©e paid homage to the star and told Inside Soap: 'I was away when Cheryl was filming her final episodes, but I drove about 100 miles an hour to get back in time to watch them shoot her final scene. 


Taking a break: The stars sat in the sun as the crew set about arranging the day's filming


Cameras rolling: The pink coffin stood out against the dark backdrop of the church
'When I got to the set, nearly all of the cast and crew were there.'
He added to the magazine: 'Some familiar faces came back to see Cheryl, too. The fact that people like Barbara Windsor and Pam St Clement joined us for a good knees-up shows just how well-respected Cheryl is.'


Not so sombre: There was no black in sight on the mourners


Short and tight: Linda Henry wore an eye-catching orange and black outfit



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1q3WuEyi7

----------

Dazzle (24-03-2012), lizann (25-03-2012), megan999 (02-04-2012)

----------


## LostVoodoo

that pink coffin is hideous

----------


## alan45

> that pink coffin is hideous


Heather certainly would not have fitted inside it either. Its not deep enough!!!!!

----------


## lizann

shriley looks like a gangster's moll  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

> shriley looks like a gangster's moll


She is!

----------

flappinfanny (25-03-2012), lizann (26-03-2012)

----------


## lizann

EastEnders' Shirley Carter will soon share some important information with the police in the Heather Trott murder case.

Shirley (Linda Henry) is in for a shock next month when she realises that the picture frame she gave to Heather before her death is mysteriously missing.

EastEnders fans will know that Heather's killer Ben Mitchell (Joshua Pascoe) used the frame to attack the mum-of-one during their fateful argument at her flat.

Magazine reports have revealed that Shirley quickly realises the frame must have been the murder weapon, so she tells the police all about it.

In a further twist, it turns out that Ben didn't dump the frame in the canal as Phil (Steve McFadden) advised him to. Instead, he has kept hold of it in a secret hiding place. Will he be able to make sure that it isn't found?

Amid the latest developments in the investigation, Ben is also floored when he learns that he's expected to give a reading at Heather's funeral. How will he cope with the increasing pressure he's facing?

----------

tammyy2j (06-04-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders airs an emotional day for Albert Square's residents later this month as Heather Trott's funeral takes place.

Shirley (Linda Henry) is overwhelmed when she sees how many people turn up to pay their respects to Heather, who was recently killed by twisted Ben Mitchell.

As the service gets under way, Shirley recites a touching tribute to Heather, listing all of the things that she'll miss about her best friend.

However, as our pictures show, Ben (Joshua Pascoe) and Jay (Jamie Borthwick) also have to give readings at the church - which puts them under pressure as the cover-up continues.

Jay and Phil (Steve McFadden) begin to panic when Ben cries during his reading and starts apologising for his actions, coming dangerously close to revealing the truth about Heather's death.

Following his near-confession, Ben breaks down to Shirley and apologises for ruining the reading. How long can he carry on concealing the truth?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Thursday, April 12 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2012), Dutchgirl (02-04-2012), Glen1 (03-04-2012), megan999 (02-04-2012), tammyy2j (06-04-2012)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Shirley Carter buries the hatchet with Andrew Cotton next week after finally realising that he didn't kill Heather Trott.

Shirley (Linda Henry) has suspected Andrew (Ricky Grover) of murder for some time, and even bans him from Heather's funeral in upcoming episodes of the soap.


However, after attending the emotional service next week, Shirley starts to go through the contents of Heather's work locker and is shocked to find two train tickets. Her discovery verifies what Andrew has been telling the police all along - he and Heather were planning to elope just before she died.

After uncovering the crucial evidence, Shirley heads straight round to see Andrew to make things right, before accompanying him to the police station to present DS Crisp with the tickets.

It seems that Andrew is now in the clear, and he and Shirley are on the same team for the first time. Working together, will they be able to uncover the identity of Heather's killer?

Meanwhile, EastEnders fans already know that the police make a shock arrest at Heather's wake - and more details can now be revealed about what takes place.

After leaving Phil (Steve McFadden), Ben (Joshua Pascoe) and Jay (Jamie Borthwick) startled by putting in an appearance at the funeral, DS Crisp later turns up at The Vic, where Heather's friends are busy sharing their memories of her.

Interrupting the proceedings, Crisp announces that he wants to speak to "Mr Mitchell" down at the station… Who will be arrested on suspicion of murder?

----------

Glen1 (03-04-2012), tammyy2j (06-04-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Cheryl Fergison has signed up to appear in panto this Christmas.

The actress - who played Heather Trott in BBC soap EastEnders - will appear as the Fairy Godmother in the Central Theatre's panto Cinderella later this year.

Pantomime producers Evolution Productions approached her to star in her first ever panto role in Chatham, Kent, reports Kent News.

She said: "I'm thrilled to be playing the part of the Fairy Godmother in Cinderella, and I've heard that the Central Theatre and Medway audiences are brilliant, so it's going to be loads of fun."

Pantomime producer Paul Hendy added: "We're really proud and excited that Cheryl will be headlining our cast. She's such a great character both on screen and off, and is hugely popular with viewers of all ages, so we know she's going to go down a storm in Chatham this Christmas."

Cinderella will run at the theatre from December 13 to January 6.

EastEnders fans saw Fergison's last appearance as Heather on March 19 when she was killed by teenager Ben Mitchell.

Fergison recently said that she is interested in pursuing a music career.

----------

Dutchgirl (08-04-2012)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Ricky Grover turned down the chance to play Heather Trott's (Cheryl Fergison) boyfriend five times.

The actor, who plays Dot *Cotton's doorman nephew Andrew, didn't want the pair to be a 'silly fat couple' but was eventually persuaded to accept the role by old friend Steve *McFadden (Phil Mitchell).

"When I was first asked to be in EastEnders, I knocked it back five times. I thought, because Heather's fat and I'm fat, it would just be us walking along the *promenade eating chips and chocolate. I didn't want that," Grover told the Sunday Mirror.

"I wanted some meat on the bones of the role. But I looked at the part and thought there might be a bit more I could do with it. So I spoke to Steve, who's a mate of mine, and said I didn't want to play the silly fat bloke. He told me, 'Well don't then, play it how you want'.

"So I decided to take it and I knew it was the right move straight away. Me and *Cheryl really hit it off. It was like we worked together for years. I miss Cheryl big time. Everyone at EastEnders does."

Grover, who has just signed another six-month contract with EastEnders, added that, being from the East End, he often improvises scenes and changes a few lines to "make it sound authentic".

Heather's EastEnders funeral will be aired in the coming week.

----------

Glen1 (08-04-2012)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Billy Mitchell faces tough police questioning over Heather Trott's murder in tonight's (April 13) episode of the soap.

As shown in previously unseen pictures below, things don't look good for Billy (Perry Fenwick) as he doesn't have anyone to back up his alibi for the night of the murder.

Billy also admits to having an argument with Heather the week before she died, which adds to the suspicion surrounding him.

Although Billy insists that he would never harm Heather, the situation looks increasingly bleak. Will anyone come forward to clear Billy's name?

EastEnders airs these scenes tonight at 8pm on BBC One.

----------

tammyy2j (13-04-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

*Jay will come forward or his grand daughter,, those two are the most likely to come forward,,can not imagine any one else,,,*

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Perry Fenwick has admitted that he is feeling nervous about Billy Mitchell's upcoming Olympics storyline.

As announced last year, Billy will carry the Olympic torch through Albert Square this summer as part of the torch's 2012 relay route.

EastEnders fans will see Billy take on the task in some brief live footage which will be slotted into July 23's episode of the BBC soap.

Fenwick told This Morning today (April 13): "That's the bit that's really worrying me! When we did the live episode of EastEnders, it put a few million on the viewing figures obviously, because they're going to watch it and they're going to see if you're going to mess up your lines.

"But the few million who'll be joining this time will be seeing if he falls over - what a laugh that'd be! I've been running round the Square training and stuff like that. I'm looking for every pothole down the market that could be filled in! I'm doing my preparation!"


Meanwhile, tonight's EastEnders episode sees Billy face a tough time as he is quizzed by police who suspect that he is Heather Trott's killer. Viewers know that Ben Mitchell (Joshua Pascoe) was the real culprit.

Fenwick joked: "Funnily enough, I've just worked out that the day that Billy's in prison is Friday the 13th. You could put money on that, couldn't you?"

Discussing Ben's guilt, he added: "I think that's what's good about this storyline, because usually in soaps it's more like a whodunit. But this is a bit like the old Columbo - only the audience know who's done it. Will he get away with it? It was really good fun to film, a real proper Mitchell story."

EastEnders continues tonight at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Ex-EastEnders star Cheryl Fergison has praised the aftermath of her murder plot.

The actress, whose character Heather Trott was killed by Ben Mitchell, believes that her character was "worth being killed off" given the cast's performance in recent weeks.

She tweeted this morning: "Think Steve McFadden (Phil) and Linda Henry (Shirley) have been fantastic on Enders and it was really nice to see Hev's hen night VT - loving Josh [Pascoe] who plays Ben.

"And Jamie [Borthwick] is great as Jay it has been fab watching the fallout if all this Adam Woodyatt (Ian) also brilliant strong storyline and worth being killed off for truly (sic)." 

Fergison also admitted that she is unaware of the storyline's conclusion, despite asking Henry and McFadden.

The 48-year-old added: "They are doing a fab job can't wait to see what happens next. Talk to Linda and Steve often and they can't tell me."

This week in Walford, Ben confessed about Heather's murder to Ian Beale, sending the Albert Square stalwart into a meltdown.

----------


## Perdita

Ex-EastEnders star Cheryl Fergison has signed up for a new sitcom on Sky Living.

The Heather Trott actress, who was written out of the Albert Square soap in March, will star in a comedy penned by Benidorm's Derren Litten.

Fergison told her followers on Twitter: "Fab derrin litten yes he of benidorm is writing a new series and i am lucky enough to be playing a character in it ..gonna be fab (sic).

"It is a new series called The Spa. derrin has already tweeted about it and i play a character in it ..rehursals tomorrow and costume fits.

"He is a genious and i love him and his work it makes me laugh out loud always and cant wait."

Sky Living's The Spa, produced by Tiger Aspect, will also feature Rebecca Front of Grandma's House fame and Auf Wiedersehen, Pet's Tim Healy, as well as Debbie Chazen and Nadine Marshall.

The 48-year-old appeared on Celebrity Come Dine with Me alongside Kerry Katona, Lionel Blair and Keith Harris on Sunday night (May 27).

She has also reportedly signed up for this year's second series of Celebrity Big Brother.

Litten's The Spa, which will contain eight episodes, is expected to be broadcast later this year.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders character Shirley Carter will soon make a discovery that could see her best friend Heather's killer brought to justice, it has been reported.

The Daily Star claims that Shirley (Linda Henry) will find the photo frame that Ben Mitchell (Joshua Pascoe) hit Heather (Cheryl Fergison) over the head with before she died while browsing in a charity shop.

Shirley promptly goes to the police with news of her discovery, determined for Heather's killer to face the law.

It has also been reported that Shirley will ask long-term partner Phil (Steve McFadden) to marry her in a further bid to keep an eye on both him and son Ben.

"Maybe she thinks keeping him close will put her in the perfect position to spy on him and Ben," a production insider told the paper. "She's not going to give up until she's brought Heather's killer to justice."

An EastEnders spokesman declined to comment on the rumours, saying: "We never comment on future storylines as we don't want to spoil the surprise for viewers."

It has been confirmed that Pascoe will depart Albert Square, although no further details surrounding Ben's exit have been revealed.

----------

Glen1 (29-06-2012), JustJodi (29-06-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

*quite frankly this story line has dragged on way way way way too long,,,,time for them to DISCOVER whodunit...*

----------

lizann (29-06-2012), parkerman (29-06-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> *quite frankly this story line has dragged on way way way way too long,,,,time for them to DISCOVER whodunit...*


Let's hope it will be in an explosive story that will rock the Square.....

----------


## JustJodi

> Let's hope it will be in an explosive story that will rock the Square.....




they will probably make us wait till Christmas to rock the square with their EXPLOSIVE Holiday special  :-D

----------


## parkerman

Review from this week's Radio Times for next Tuesday's episode (10 July):

"Ben Mitchell has literally got away with murder over the past months (while, to be brutal, actor Joshua Pascoe who now plays him has got away with it metaphorically)."

And so say all of us!!!

----------

Glen1 (04-07-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Cheryl Fergison has admitted that she struggled to cope with life following her departure from EastEnders.

The Heather Trott actress, who was evicted from Celebrity Big Brother on Friday, stated that she has "only very recently" moved on from the BBC soap.


Fergison's character Heather was killed by Ben Mitchell in March, after the 48-year-old's contract was terminated by producers.

She told the Daily Star: "I didn't allow myself to have a grieving process when I left EastEnders. When they killed me off it was like losing my family or losing my friends.

"Suddenly not being part of a secure institution was hard. Only very recently have I finally put my grieving process away. That is what I really needed."

Meanwhile, appearing to criticise the on-screen fallout from Heather's death, the star is quoted as claiming that bosses "could regret" writing her out.

"They could regret it. Although I think the storyline has gone on and on for too long," she added. "But I only expected to be there for three years at first, so every year was a bonus. You can never take anything for granted on EastEnders." 

Speaking more positively, Fergison revealed that she is glad she will not be offered the chance to return to EastEnders, adding: "The temptation is always there for actors, especially if they tempt you with money and you haven't been working much. But I won't have that problem."

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...-trott-return/


We're used to soaps stretching storylines to bring characters back from all sorts of near-death (or even actual death) experiences, but this one might even be a bit much.

Cheryl Fergison, who played EastEnders' fan favourite character Heather Trott, is calling for bosses to bring her back, despite being killed via a photo frame to the head.

Cheryl Fergison is evicted from the Big Brother House
NAT JAG/GETTY IMAGES

The actress played Shirley Carter's best friend and George Michael superfan, 'Hev', from 2007 to 2012, until Ben Mitchell murdered her while trying to steal her money.

However, she has came up with a possible â tenuous, but still doable â storyline twist to see her on the Square again.

Cheryl took to Instagram to pitch a long-lost twin storyline to EastEnders bosses.

She captioned the post: "Ok so Iâve had lots of people asking if I could go back to @bbceastenders as Hev's long lost twin... so writers there's a challenge and actually there is a storyline that could defo make that possible...

"Remember Hev's mum ( she was a wicked one) and aunt babes terrible past story of selling babies !! ...if you would like to see this epic come back let @bbceastenders know ..."


So, EastEnders writers, you have your challenge. Let's see what you can come up with.


 :Ponder:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------

parkerman (05-01-2020)

----------


## parkerman

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...-trott-return/
> 
> 
> We're used to soaps stretching storylines to bring characters back from all sorts of near-death (or even actual death) experiences, but this one might even be a bit much.
> 
> Cheryl Fergison, who played EastEnders' fan favourite character Heather Trott, is calling for bosses to bring her back, despite being killed via a photo frame to the head.
> 
> Cheryl Fergison is evicted from the Big Brother House
> NAT JAG/GETTY IMAGES
> ...


I have to say I did think it a bit odd that she was mentioned in Eastenders last week for the first time in years.....

----------


## Perdita

> I have to say I did think it a bit odd that she was mentioned in Eastenders last week for the first time in years.....


 :Embarrassment:   please no ...

----------


## Timalay

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...-trott-return/
> 
> 
> We're used to soaps stretching storylines to bring characters back from all sorts of near-death (or even actual death) experiences, but this one might even be a bit much.
> 
> Cheryl Fergison, who played EastEnders' fan favourite character Heather Trott, is calling for bosses to bring her back, despite being killed via a photo frame to the head.
> 
> Cheryl Fergison is evicted from the Big Brother House
> NAT JAG/GETTY IMAGES
> ...


Basically work's dried up, she needs the money.  But it could work as Heather's mum Queenie and Babe used to traffic babies.

----------

